# I can't download or install anything? Help?



## Alfiewalfie (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, i've had a problem with my computer recently that i annot download or install anything without it saying something like "Connection Timed Out" or just "Timed Out" i've scanned my computer multile times and have gotten rid of trojan's but now i've gotten back on my computer and i still cannot download anything with out it doing this. and it is not my Internet Connection because i have another computer in my house and it works just fine with downlaoding things. 

*Edit* I just tried downloading a windows update and that does not seem to let me download that either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just to ensure you are malware clean, I would recommend speaking with our malware team.

If they report you as clean, then please return to this thread.

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------

